# Sports and working out in Mexico City



## LarsH (Mar 26, 2014)

We'll be moving to DF soon and I would like to get an understanding of sporting activities for my sons and myself. 

My 10-year old boys have been playing soccer and may want to continue. Are kid soccer leagues generally associated with schools or sport clubs in DF? They have also been showing an interest in baseball. What is the baseball scene like in DF? And is there little league? My google maps flyovers of the city didn't reveal any baseball diamonds. 

Also what are the professional sports to see? What are the stadiums like? Are they ok for kids or too rough?

For myself, I am a swimmer. I need a proper pool at least 25 meters in length (preferably 50m) with lane lines and people who swim laps and not wade or wallow. The only 50 meter that I have found so far was the old Olympic pool. What about universities and schools? Athletetic clubs , public pools etc? What is access like for these pools? 

Thank you for your help. Much appreciated


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Professional baseball exists, but I don’t know anything about baseball for kids. But if you look hard and ask around you might find some – I would bet you could find _any_ sport somewhere – my kid was playing ice hockey in DF at one point.

I’m not a fútbol fan, but the very few games I’ve attended, there were families there with their kids.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Have I ever seen a baseball field in Mexico City, let alone the country? Definitely in Venezuela, but not off hand can I think of any here. Big sports here are of course soccer (futbol), American football (this is what it's called here and DF is big on this sport!), NASCAR has made serious in-roads in the country, basketball, volleyball is popular esp. among females. Nope, still not thinking of any baseball fields. 

Ice hockey, eh? That must have taken part on the infamous Olympic-sized winter ice skating rink under the Mexican sun in Zocalo. Ah yes, and ice hill next to it for the kids. This crazy, zany city!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

No, the hockey was at San Jeronimo (permanent, albeit small ice rink).

The pro baseball league is called Liga Mexicana de Beisbol, if you google it you’ll find the website.


----------

